# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء تهنئة وتبريكات :  الف مبروك للشعب المصري

## ameerl

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الف مبروك لخواننا المصريين خروجهم من عصر الدكتاتورية ودخولهم الى عصر الدمقراطية
  الذي  بدء ان شاء الله بفوز الدكتور محمد مرسي  كرئس للجمهورية    وان شاء الله يكون سند وخير لشعب مصر الشرفاء     وباذن الله تعالى ان يكون حكمه نصرة للحق وتحقيقا لمطالب 
شباب الثورة المصرية
الف الف الف مبروك *

----------


## jazouli89

وان شاء الله يكون سند وخير لشعب مصر الشرفاء 
وباذن الله تعالى ان يكون حكمه نصرة للحق وتحقيقا لمطالب 
شباب الثورة المصرية
الف الف الف مبروك

----------


## mohamed73

*الف مبروك للشعب المصري*

----------


## امير محمد

*الف الف مبروك للشعب المصري هذه الخطوة المباركة*

----------


## Fannan1

شكرا لك اخي امير
والف مبروك لكل شرفاء مصر

----------

